# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Detyre Kursi!

## The Pathfinder

Me duhet te zgjidh kete detyre kursi!

Shpjegimi eshte ne materialin bashkengjitur!

----------


## little-boy

pathfinder ne Java duhet te jete kodi keshtu 



> public class Norma_Matricore
> { public static void main (String[] args)
>   int x =3;
>   int y =4;
>   int z =5;
>   {
>    System.out.println("Norma matricore eshte: " + math.sqrt(x^2+y^2+z^2))
>   }
> }


Nuk e di nese duhet te importohet ndonje paket pasi qe kam perdorur math.sqrt nese duhet ateher importo paketen

Import java.math*

----------


## The Pathfinder

Faleminderit little boy... Je i madh!
Me intereson edhe ne gjuhen Java!

Por une dua qe formulen qe quhet forma vektoriale, ta zbatoj me shembuj te ndryshem!

Jo shembullin qe une solla ne ate rast.

Nje shembull tjeter qe mund te jete eshte:

x (ne vektor) = sinkcosk2^k
dhe 

||x||2= Rrenja katrore sink^2+cosk^2+(2^k)^2 = ....1+2^2k (pak rendesi ka perfundimi).

----------


## Uke Topalli

Detyra te tilla eshte mekat te shtrohen neper shkolla te programimit. Sidomos te kerkohet te zgjidhen ne nje gjuhe te orientuar ne objekte. Cfar kerkohet te demonstrohet ketu? Trashegimi, polimorfizmi?? Po te cekej ne detyre se zgjidhja duhet te bazohet ne krijimin shabllonit (template) dhe te behet definimi i operacioneve valide mbi keto shabllone (operator overload) atehere do te ishte ne rregull. Ashtu sic eshte e shtruar duket te jet gati inline function. 

Ne anen tjeter nese ke nevoj per ndihme me nje detyre kaq te thjeshte ndoshta nuk e ke zgjedhur profesionin e qelluar, ose sapo ke filluar te mesosh kete fushe.
Si do qe te jet nuk do te arrish larg nese vet nuk i zgjedh detyrat. 

Keshillat per detyre:

a) ke te besh me vektore me numer te caktuar te elementeve
    deklaron nje array
    me ane te cin (ose scanf ne c) e lute perdoruesin me i fute elementet a vektorit
    me ane te nje iteracioni te thjeshte e kalkulon formulen
    me ane te cout (ose printf ne c) e jep rezultatin

b) ke te besh me vektore me numer variabil te elementeve 
   njelloj si nen a) por perdor std :: vector ne vend te array

----------


## The Pathfinder

KJo eshte ne matlab, por edhe ne gjuhe tjeter programuese nese do mundej te behej do ishte ne rregull!

Une sapo i kam hyre programimit, me sakte nuk i kam hyre fare, do doja, por spo gjej kohen e duhur!

Me ndihmoni dot, se nuk dua te hy ne internet per template!

Dua te di sesi behet thjeshte!

----------


## Uke Topalli

```
#include "stdafx.h"
#include <iostream>
#include <cmath>

using namespace std;

int main(int argc, _TCHAR* argv[])
{
	int pergjigja =0;
	cout<< "Per te llogaritur shtype 0 per te dalur shtype 1"<<endl ;
	cin>> pergjigja;
	
	do
	{
		float vhyres[5];
		for (int i=0;i<5;i++)
		{
			cout <<"Fute Elementin "<<i+1<<" :";
			cin >>vhyres[i];
		}
		float shuma=0;
		for (int i=0;i<5;i++)
		{
			shuma += pow(vhyres[i],2);
		}
		cout <<"Norma vektoriale eshte: "<< sqrt(shuma)<<endl;
	} while (pergjigja == 0);
	return 0;
}
```

----------


## The Pathfinder

Ju faleminderit!

----------

